
My experience with JavaScript's Date and the missing year 0 - AlexTelon
https://github.com/jonhoo/wp2ghost/pull/8#discussion_r84797728
======
DrScump
TL;DR : GIGO - Garbage In, Garbage Out.

(For reference: I worked on my company's ANSI Datetime implementation over 20
years ago, and the ANSI spec made it clear: using an invalid date (like A.D.
0) or an expression that yields an invalid date (e.g. "3/31/2017" \- 1 UNITS
MONTH) must always return an _error_ and never just return wrong or garbage
data.

